# [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like it comes with a twistlock plug -- most larger hardware stores
(Lowes, Home Despot) will carry receptacles for these. They seem to be used
alot on portable generators. Various sorts in three and four prong.

http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/NEMA-connector has some
description of the various types of plugs and receptacles.

The one with one vertical and one horizontal blade might be a 20A 220volt
outlet.

Z



> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I bought a new charger:
> > 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will work on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There should be a number on it, like "L6-30", or a manufacturersnumber; if 
you can find it and post it, I can help you find a matching receptacle.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John Nln" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 20, 2008 8:55 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...


>I bought a new charger:
> 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will work on 
> 220 or 110 volts)
> www.hztiecheng.com/admin/main/editor/UploadFile/Instructions_for_3000W_HF_PFC_Charger_EN.pdf
>
> It has a plug on it that I am not familiar with. It is a three prong 
> curved "twist" type. I was not able to get a receptacle for it locally.
> I did a very limited survey of charge stations close by (three). Fry's 
> has a couple paddle type. The 5th and Mission garage in San Francisco has 
> paddles and one that looks like a bar code reader from the supermarket. 
> The Palo Alto City Hall garage has the "bar code" type, a double normal 
> three prong (I assume different phases), and a standard home 220 volt 
> (looks like a 110 volt three prong but one prong is perpendicular). No 
> "twist" type.
>
> So, what do most people usually see at other than 110 volt receptacles?
>
> The main question: I am planning to dump the twist plug and go with the 
> standard home 220 volt. Does anyone see a downside?
>
> My second question: the paddle and "bar code" types - what do most people 
> do if their EV does not normally take them (I mean some sort of converter 
> or just find another station)?
>
> Thanks,
> John
>
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.176 / Virus Database: 270.9.19/1859 - Release Date: 12/20/2008 
2:34 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The only markings on the plug are 30 Amp and 250 volt, no other markings. Nothing in the user manual specifying the plug.
The standard home 220 volt (perpendicular slot) seems to be 20 Amp (so I wonder what the Palo Alto City Hall garage is running).
I went to a electric specialty shop and they had no twist plugs/receptacles, but I will try Home Depot. As a last resort I will call Zivan and do a more extensive web search.

Thanks,
John





----- Original Message ----
From: Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 20, 2008 9:12:23 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...

Sounds like it comes with a twistlock plug -- most larger hardware stores
(Lowes, Home Despot) will carry receptacles for these. They seem to be used
alot on portable generators. Various sorts in three and four prong.

http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/NEMA-connector has some
description of the various types of plugs and receptacles.

The one with one vertical and one horizontal blade might be a 20A 220volt
outlet.

Z



> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I bought a new charger:
> > 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will work on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 20 Dec 2008 at 20:55, John Nln wrote:
> 
> > I bought a new charger:
> > 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will work on 220
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd agree with David here - the first thing I thought when clicking on =

this is "This isn't Zivan". Zivan don't make chargers which look like =

this, nor do they tech documents written in Engrwish - which is =

clearly what the pdf is. - Chinese which has been badly translated =

into English.

I'd be doubtful that Zivan would be selling these either. Here's the =

line-up of Zivan products at their own company website in Italy - http://zi=
van.it/ENG/index.html

Where did you buy this charger from? Was it online, or from a dealer? =

What is the charge curve? What is the battery type?

There is some fantastic stuff coming out of China these days, both =

electronic and mechanical. I've brought Chinese stuff now for some =

time and used to have early thundersky lithium ions (which were =

terrible) and some more recent ones (which were amazing). I've also =

recently dumped a =A31000+ saxophone in favour of a cheap Chinese one =

which cost me only =A3320 because it was far superior in sound and build =

quality to the expensive one. However, I've seen (and still see) a =

whole lot of rubbish coming out from china. Caveat emptor!

It may sound like I'm going 'off on one' and if so I appologise. I'd =

just be really careful about what you choose to charge your car up. =

You may end up with wrecked batteries sooner than you'd like.

Good luck.

Nikki.







> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 20 Dec 2008 at 20:55, John Nln wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it is a NEMA standard, that will be a L6-20 - look for that wherever you 
go, and see if it matches. NOTE: the pattern can be close, but not fit. Take 
the cord cap off to try it in the receptacle before you buy!

If you can't find a match, I probably have one in my stock - or you can just 
buy a matching set to replace it.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John Nln" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 20, 2008 11:09 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...


> The only markings on the plug are 30 Amp and 250 volt, no other markings. 
> Nothing in the user manual specifying the plug.
> The standard home 220 volt (perpendicular slot) seems to be 20 Amp (so I 
> wonder what the Palo Alto City Hall garage is running).
> I went to a electric specialty shop and they had no twist 
> plugs/receptacles, but I will try Home Depot. As a last resort I will 
> call Zivan and do a more extensive web search.
>
> Thanks,
> John
>
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, December 20, 2008 9:12:23 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...
>
> Sounds like it comes with a twistlock plug -- most larger hardware stores
> (Lowes, Home Despot) will carry receptacles for these. They seem to be 
> used
> alot on portable generators. Various sorts in three and four prong.
>
> http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/NEMA-connector has some
> description of the various types of plugs and receptacles.
>
> The one with one vertical and one horizontal blade might be a 20A 220volt
> outlet.
>
> Z
>
>


> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I bought a new charger:
> >> 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will work on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

Just remove the plug and install a new connector and plug. If you install 
this charger as a on-board unit, then remove the plug and connected to a 
large terminal block which we call a power block.

I use a 4-terminal that will accept up to 4/0 wires. The reason I use a 
4-terminal, is that I want to bring in a separate neutral wire (white), 
ground (green), black (Line 1) and red (Line 2).

A 120/240 rated charger may have a 3 wire cord with colors black, white, and 
green. Here the white may be use on the Line 2 incoming wire for 240 volts 
and may be connected to a neutral white wire for 120 vac.

According to NEC, if this 3 wire cord with a white wire is use on a 240 
circuit, then we must re-color that white wire by full wrapping the entire 
length with a black or red tape.

The neutral may not being use for the main charger, but I use it to a 
separate 120 vac 12 volt charger which is use as a maintainer for the 12 
volt accessory battery. Also use the neutral with one of the Line wires to 
run other 120 vac devices in the EV.

Any branch circuits tap off this power block are fuse or circuit breaker to 
the other devices.

>From this power block, I have a large power cord that goes to a male 
receptacle that is house in a totally enclosed water proof box that has a 
water tight hinge cover that also swings open with the existing gas cap 
door. You can get this type of enclosures either in single pole or double 
pole enclosures boxes with hinge covers at Home Depot.

If your charger does not have a circuit breaker built in, then you must 
install a cord, receptacle and plug at the ampere rating is design for. If 
the charger has a built in circuit breaker, then you can install any size 
cable, receptacle and plug at or over the rating of the charger.

The built in circuit breaker protects the charger and the house building 
breaker protects the circuit and devices to the charger.

For example of my installation. I have a PFC-50 charger with built in 50 
amp circuit breaker than and a 3-wire No. 6 awg cord with a 50 amp plug that 
has two straight blades for Line 1 and 2 and a L blade for the ground.

I remove this plug and install the wires to a large 4-wire terminal strip. 
>From this terminal block, I then ran it to the receptacle that is house 
under the gas cap door. The cord, connector, plug and the house receptacle 
and circuit is rated at the charger rating.

The branch circuits that tap off the on-board power block are circuit 
breaker for the 20 amp 120 volt devices. This is what the neutral wire is 
use for.

My charger can also run off 120 or 240 vac. If I need to charge my EV at 
other places, that may not have a 4 wire 50 amp receptacle, I then carry a 
range of adapter plugs that may be 3 wire 50 amp, a 3 or 4 wire 30 amp, a 3 
wire standard 15 or 20 amp at 120 vac and a 3 or 4 wire 20 amp at 240 vac.

I get these adapter plugs from a electrical supply house, or you can get 
them from some RV places. You can also make them up by purchasing these 
devices separately and installing them on a short piece of cord.

Roland



> > On 20 Dec 2008 at 20:55, John Nln wrote:
> >
> >> I bought a new charger:
> >> 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why do you want one so large, Roland? 4/0 is overkill for chargers!

Actually, on that accepts #8 wires is plenty large enough - unless you are 
using a MM PFC-75, maybe.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 21, 2008 8:15 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...


> Hello John,
>
> Just remove the plug and install a new connector and plug. If you 
> install this charger as a on-board unit, then remove the plug and 
> connected to a large terminal block which we call a power block.
>
> I use a 4-terminal that will accept up to 4/0 wires. The reason I use a 
> 4-terminal, is that I want to bring in a separate neutral wire (white), 
> ground (green), black (Line 1) and red (Line 2).
>
> A 120/240 rated charger may have a 3 wire cord with colors black, white, 
> and green. Here the white may be use on the Line 2 incoming wire for 240 
> volts and may be connected to a neutral white wire for 120 vac.
>
> According to NEC, if this 3 wire cord with a white wire is use on a 240 
> circuit, then we must re-color that white wire by full wrapping the entire 
> length with a black or red tape.
>
> The neutral may not being use for the main charger, but I use it to a 
> separate 120 vac 12 volt charger which is use as a maintainer for the 12 
> volt accessory battery. Also use the neutral with one of the Line wires 
> to run other 120 vac devices in the EV.
>
> Any branch circuits tap off this power block are fuse or circuit breaker 
> to the other devices.
>
>>From this power block, I have a large power cord that goes to a male
> receptacle that is house in a totally enclosed water proof box that has a 
> water tight hinge cover that also swings open with the existing gas cap 
> door. You can get this type of enclosures either in single pole or double 
> pole enclosures boxes with hinge covers at Home Depot.
>
> If your charger does not have a circuit breaker built in, then you must 
> install a cord, receptacle and plug at the ampere rating is design for. 
> If the charger has a built in circuit breaker, then you can install any 
> size cable, receptacle and plug at or over the rating of the charger.
>
> The built in circuit breaker protects the charger and the house building 
> breaker protects the circuit and devices to the charger.
>
> For example of my installation. I have a PFC-50 charger with built in 50 
> amp circuit breaker than and a 3-wire No. 6 awg cord with a 50 amp plug 
> that has two straight blades for Line 1 and 2 and a L blade for the 
> ground.
>
> I remove this plug and install the wires to a large 4-wire terminal strip.
>>From this terminal block, I then ran it to the receptacle that is house
> under the gas cap door. The cord, connector, plug and the house 
> receptacle and circuit is rated at the charger rating.
>
> The branch circuits that tap off the on-board power block are circuit 
> breaker for the 20 amp 120 volt devices. This is what the neutral wire is 
> use for.
>
> My charger can also run off 120 or 240 vac. If I need to charge my EV at 
> other places, that may not have a 4 wire 50 amp receptacle, I then carry a 
> range of adapter plugs that may be 3 wire 50 amp, a 3 or 4 wire 30 amp, a 
> 3 wire standard 15 or 20 amp at 120 vac and a 3 or 4 wire 20 amp at 240 
> vac.
>
> I get these adapter plugs from a electrical supply house, or you can get 
> them from some RV places. You can also make them up by purchasing these 
> devices separately and installing them on a short piece of cord.
>
> Roland
>


> >> On 20 Dec 2008 at 20:55, John Nln wrote:
> >>
> >>> I bought a new charger:
> >>> 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Joe,

The power block I had in stock is a combination wire size with four wire 
inserts per line. I am using a No. 6 multi strand wire that I may have two 
going in the terminal on one side, and then a No 6, 10's and 12's on the 
other side.

Yes, if you are only use a set size wire like a No. 8 wire, then I find its 
best to go the next size larger to a No. 6 wire size, if you are using a 
multi strand wire. For example my No. 12 AWG is a 52 stranded wire design 
for switch board work and its very flexible which wire ties up nice.

My EV is wire to industrial wiring specifications. All compartment 
enclosures are hinge and gasket. A form chassis plate may be as deep as 12 
inches back from the front. There are rolls of set screw Square D 
interlocking terminal sections that have modules of 4/0 to No. 10 set screw 
terminals mounted on DIM rails.

The Dim rails also hold all the fuses, circuit breakers, contactors, relays, 
and any solid state or mechanical devices.

There are Thomas and Bettes wire guilds, wire ties, wire wrap, bundle 
holders, flexible plastic conduit tubing with plastic box connectors.

When every thing is lay out, label, heat shrink, and multiple fans outs, it 
becomes very tight. I have to use 12 inch long nose pliers, 12 inch screw 
drivers, power angle drivers and inspection mirrors to be able to install 
the wires.

So, I find its best to have more room in these types of terminal blocks.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 21, 2008 11:32 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...


> Why do you want one so large, Roland? 4/0 is overkill for chargers!
>
> Actually, on that accepts #8 wires is plenty large enough - unless you are
> using a MM PFC-75, maybe.
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, December 21, 2008 8:15 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...
>
>
> > Hello John,
> >
> > Just remove the plug and install a new connector and plug. If you
> > install this charger as a on-board unit, then remove the plug and
> > connected to a large terminal block which we call a power block.
> >
> > I use a 4-terminal that will accept up to 4/0 wires. The reason I use a
> > 4-terminal, is that I want to bring in a separate neutral wire (white),
> > ground (green), black (Line 1) and red (Line 2).
> >
> > A 120/240 rated charger may have a 3 wire cord with colors black, white,
> > and green. Here the white may be use on the Line 2 incoming wire for 
> > 240
> > volts and may be connected to a neutral white wire for 120 vac.
> >
> > According to NEC, if this 3 wire cord with a white wire is use on a 240
> > circuit, then we must re-color that white wire by full wrapping the 
> > entire
> > length with a black or red tape.
> >
> > The neutral may not being use for the main charger, but I use it to a
> > separate 120 vac 12 volt charger which is use as a maintainer for the 12
> > volt accessory battery. Also use the neutral with one of the Line wires
> > to run other 120 vac devices in the EV.
> >
> > Any branch circuits tap off this power block are fuse or circuit breaker
> > to the other devices.
> >
> >>From this power block, I have a large power cord that goes to a male
> > receptacle that is house in a totally enclosed water proof box that has 
> > a
> > water tight hinge cover that also swings open with the existing gas cap
> > door. You can get this type of enclosures either in single pole or 
> > double
> > pole enclosures boxes with hinge covers at Home Depot.
> >
> > If your charger does not have a circuit breaker built in, then you must
> > install a cord, receptacle and plug at the ampere rating is design for.
> > If the charger has a built in circuit breaker, then you can install any
> > size cable, receptacle and plug at or over the rating of the charger.
> >
> > The built in circuit breaker protects the charger and the house building
> > breaker protects the circuit and devices to the charger.
> >
> > For example of my installation. I have a PFC-50 charger with built in 
> > 50
> > amp circuit breaker than and a 3-wire No. 6 awg cord with a 50 amp plug
> > that has two straight blades for Line 1 and 2 and a L blade for the
> > ground.
> >
> > I remove this plug and install the wires to a large 4-wire terminal 
> > strip.
> >>From this terminal block, I then ran it to the receptacle that is house
> > under the gas cap door. The cord, connector, plug and the house
> > receptacle and circuit is rated at the charger rating.
> >
> > The branch circuits that tap off the on-board power block are circuit
> > breaker for the 20 amp 120 volt devices. This is what the neutral wire 
> > is
> > use for.
> >
> > My charger can also run off 120 or 240 vac. If I need to charge my EV 
> > at
> > other places, that may not have a 4 wire 50 amp receptacle, I then carry 
> > a
> > range of adapter plugs that may be 3 wire 50 amp, a 3 or 4 wire 30 amp, 
> > a
> > 3 wire standard 15 or 20 amp at 120 vac and a 3 or 4 wire 20 amp at 240
> > vac.
> >
> > I get these adapter plugs from a electrical supply house, or you can get
> > them from some RV places. You can also make them up by purchasing these
> > devices separately and installing them on a short piece of cord.
> >
> > Roland
> >


> > >> On 20 Dec 2008 at 20:55, John Nln wrote:
> > >>
> > >>> I bought a new charger:
> > >>> 3000W HF/PFC Battery Charger from Zivan (note, this charger will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey John,
Here is a link to a NEMA twist lock chart on the McMaster-Carr site:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/114/756

They're a great resource for parts, they might not be the cheapest, but they have quality parts and have a bunch of stuff that you're local home improvement stores may not have. My EV is probably made from ~30% McMaster parts.
As for the public charging stations, the Paddle type were mainly for the EV-1 and the Rav-4 EVs. It's an inductive type charging station with 1/2 the transformer in the car and the other half in the charging station. Unfortunately these seem to be the most prevalent type of charging station (in Southern Ca anyway). I haven't heard of anybody adapting a home built EV to use this system.
The "Bar-Code" type sounds like an Avcon charging station. It's a 220V conductive connection that requires an Avcon inlet port. I bought one and put a 20A 220 socket on one end of it and simply plug it into the 20A-220 plug on the end of my PFC-20 charger when I want to use a public charging station. It works out quite well. The EAA lists an adapter for sale on their web page here:
http://www.eaaev.org/eaa_merchandise.html
It's about half way down. The Avcon stations only provide 2 hot connections, no neutral and they have safety's and interlock that shut the station down if the interlocks aren't satisfied or if the two legs aren't balanced.

Good luck with your new charger.

TiM




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> TiM M wrote:
> > Hey John, Here is a link to a NEMA twist lock chart on the
> > McMaster-Carr site:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Blame the labor unions! And the lawyers.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Victor Tikhonov" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 22, 2008 6:44 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...




> > TiM M wrote:
> >> Hey John, Here is a link to a NEMA twist lock chart on the
> >> McMaster-Carr site:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would get some female plugs that will mate up to your cord. You will
need to make several adapters.



>> Just remove the plug and install a new connector and plug.
-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My own proposal (before I moved) was to make a NEMA 6-20 plug on my car
so that I could "natively" plug into a NEMA 6-20 outlet that would
resemble
the other (NEMA 5-15) outlets on my house, but allow 240V charging.
Also useful to plug into AirCo outlets. 
Then have a couple converters from NEMA 6-20 to:
NEMA 5-15 for slow charging from standard wall outlet
NEMA 10-50 and 10-30 to plug into range/dryer outlets
NEMA 14-50 to plug into RV outlets
two clamp terminals in case I needed to use a makeshift connection

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of storm connors
Sent: Monday, December 22, 2008 8:26 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...

I would get some female plugs that will mate up to your cord. You will
need to make several adapters.



>> Just remove the plug and install a new connector and plug.
--
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 22 Dec 2008 at 19:15, joe wrote:
> 
> > Blame the labor unions! And the lawyers.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't blame them, Thank them every day or you would be living in a sheet 
metal shack and bicycling to your 18 hour a day seven day a week job making only 
enough to eat rice every day and a piece of fish three times a week. like the 
"Modern Workforce" in China, Korea, and Taiwan ROC. Oops, sorry this 
isn't appropriate on this list. And neither was yours . So lets get back to 
discussing technology. 

In a message dated 12/22/2008 10:17:39 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Blame the labor unions! And the lawyers.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Victor Tikhonov" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 22, 2008 6:44 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...




> > TiM M wrote:
> >> Hey John, Here is a link to a NEMA twist lock chart on the
> >> McMaster-Carr site:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Nikki Bloomfield wrote:
> 
> > I'd agree with David here - the first thing I thought when
> > clicking on this is "This isn't Zivan". Zivan don't make
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Aaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!!

I bought from what I assume was a legitimate dealer.

John




----- Original Message ----
From: Roger Stockton <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 23, 2008 3:33:37 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...



> Nikki Bloomfield wrote:
> 
> > I'd agree with David here - the first thing I thought when
> > clicking on this is "This isn't Zivan". Zivan don't make
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Aaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't want to accuse anyone wrongly. I do not know what the licensing situation is.




----- Original Message ----
From: Ben <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 23, 2008 6:15:43 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...



> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Aaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Nln wrote:
> 
> > Aaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,

Depending on what state you brought your charger, and what you were 
promised when you parted with your cash, there should be some trading 
laws to protect you, surely?

ie, if you thought you were purchasing a Zivan and it wasn't....

Regards,

Nikki.




> John Nln wrote:
> 
> > Aaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Final decision:
1) 30 amp house fuse with 10 gauge wire and a L6-30 twist receptacle.
2) L6-30 twist plug on the charger.
3) L6-30 plug and receptacle on a 10 ft 10 gauge extension cord.
4) Adapter with a L6-30 receptacle on one end and a standard 3 prong plug for 115 at the other (the charger senses the voltage).

This stuff was not cheap.

John




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I use the same hardware. Even on FleaBay the L6-30 stuff isn't cheap. I 
did manage to find some compatible (but non-NEMA) receptacles for about $5 
each once. The brand was Hubbell.

Sometimes you can find 10 AWG RV extension cords that aren't too 
expensive. Cut the ends off and add the L6-30 stuff...

I haven't been able to find a suitable plastic cover for the L6-30 wall 
outlet. At least not locally.

-Adrian




> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Final decision:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is one reason why I went for standard NEMA 6-20
where plugs and sockets are reasonable available, look
as ordinary outlets without allowing any 110 plugs to
accidentally plug into the 240V outlet.

Anoter advantage that Lee mentioned long ago is that
IF you ever drive away with the cord still plugged in,
the plug will be yanked out of the outlet without damage
while the L is Locking, so you will guaranteed do damage.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Adrian DeLeon
Sent: Thursday, January 01, 2009 12:21 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger plug and receptacle...

I use the same hardware. Even on FleaBay the L6-30 stuff isn't cheap. I
did manage to find some compatible (but non-NEMA) receptacles for about
$5 each once. The brand was Hubbell.

Sometimes you can find 10 AWG RV extension cords that aren't too
expensive. Cut the ends off and add the L6-30 stuff...

I haven't been able to find a suitable plastic cover for the L6-30 wall
outlet. At least not locally.

-Adrian




> John Nln <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Final decision:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> > I use the same hardware. Even on FleaBay the L6-30 stuff isn't cheap. I
> > did manage to find some compatible (but non-NEMA) receptacles for about $5
> > each once. The brand was Hubbell.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I only needed a 3 wire plug... Charger is a PFC-20, so 110/220V is done 
with a simple adapter. I have a few old Sun Microsystem 5/12VDC power 
supplies that run from 110/220V to provide power for vent fans and other 
items while charging.

The L14-30's are a good choice also, especially if you use 110V vent fans.

My criteria was a 220V/20A capable connector that was locally available 
but not "everyday" common. I don't need people plugging in my car 
(unlikely) or unplugging it to run a stereo, laptop, etc. Especially if 
it's hooked up to 220V!

-Adrian

On Thu, 01 Jan 2009 07:26:48 -0800, John G. Lussmyer 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >> I use the same hardware. Even on FleaBay the L6-30 stuff isn't cheap. I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is an interjection from some where down the road. I want to have an 
adapter for my on board 220 v. charger to fit the standard outlets at RV 
Campgrounds. They are very easy to find because there are thousands in the USA. So 
having discharged problems 25 miles from home perhaps there is a RV 
Campground nearby. $15 to $25 for 24 hours, electricity often included, plug in, 
watch the clouds for a couple hours, Clean bathrooms and showers always included. 
Costs less than the $50 minimum for a tow truck ! And drive on home.

Or how about camping across country, 50 to 75 miles each day, campground at 
night, many have cabins too ! Boston to Hollywood in about a month...LOL 
-))


In a message dated 1/6/2009 1:02:25 A.M. Eastern Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

I only needed a 3 wire plug... Charger is a PFC-20, so 110/220V is done 
with a simple adapter. I have a few old Sun Microsystem 5/12VDC power 
supplies that run from 110/220V to provide power for vent fans and other 
items while charging.

The L14-30's are a good choice also, especially if you use 110V vent fans.

My criteria was a 220V/20A capable connector that was locally available 
but not "everyday" common. I don't need people plugging in my car 
(unlikely) or unplugging it to run a stereo, laptop, etc. Especially if 
it's hooked up to 220V!

-Adrian

On Thu, 01 Jan 2009 07:26:48 -0800, John G. Lussmyer 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >> I use the same hardware. Even on FleaBay the L6-30 stuff isn't cheap. I
> ...


----------

